# UK Muscle Diet Spreadsheet



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

*Would a UK - M diet spreadsheet be good?*​
Yes 5292.86%No47.14%


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Do you think it would be a good idea for UK - M to make a diet spreadsheet?

We could fill this in with food and macros and add it to our journal / diet thread

Im having so much trouble trying to type my diet in with all macros and make it look neat, when i paste it in it seems to move and mix up?

Ive tried fitday and a few others but they take soooo long i give up

Could it be done for us that are not that quick with computers?

Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

x2

Someone on here MUST have already done this, anyone fancy sharing?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

NO!!

I mean yes :thumb: I would definitely use if available!


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

I asked a simular question about a spreadsheet a while ago mate and a member sugested i looked at fitday.com, i use it everyday now, a few of there foods were incorrect but you can add custom foods and enter your own values. have a look and see if its what your looking for.... :thumb:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

grim-reaper said:


> I asked a simular question about a spreadsheet a while ago mate and a member sugested i looked at fitday.com, i use it everyday now, a few of there foods were incorrect but you can add custom foods and enter your own values. have a look and see if its what your looking for.... :thumb:





GymMad said:


> Ive tried fitday and a few others but they take soooo long i give up


 :thumbup1:

I just think it would be a good idea for UK - M to have one so we can add it onto the threads

Im not that good when it comes to computers, it would be better if we could have a quick and simple spreadsheet to add on

Could this be done mods?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

GymMad said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> *
> I just think it would be a good idea for UK - M to have one* so we can add it onto the threads
> ...


X2 :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Buddy, if you've got the time to create one, crack on 

You can then upload to a mod and we can all share:thumbup1:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Do you guys mean a blank template that you can just add your own food to? So it's split into meals but gives a table for pro/cho/fat and cals with totals? You can have mine if you want haha

Edit: Invalid file type, bollocks lol.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

What do you want, and how much you gonna pay. I'm a spreadsheet guru, and visual basic programmer, so can make spreadsheet applications for any need.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I just need a spreadsheet where i can type in my own foods and macros :thumbup1:

Then copy and paste it into my journal or put in as a image?

Ermmm... Il give you some reps :laugh:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GymMad said:


> I just need a spreadsheet where i can type in my own foods and macros :thumbup1:
> 
> Then copy and paste it into my journal or put in as a image?
> 
> Ermmm... Il give you some reps :laugh:


I actually did one a while back, but I can't find it, had user forms, interface, graphs for macro's the lot....

Can't do one at the moment as I am living in hotels, with only a netbook for company, that doesn't have excel on it.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

How much for a spreadsheet that will go to the gym for me, prepare and eat the meals I don't want,

massage my achey muscles and joints, clean the house, do the washing, do my job and perform felatio, once in morning and once at night??

Think that covers it, btw, I'll have two, just incase one gets a virus


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Heineken said:


> Do you guys mean a blank template that you can just add your own food to? So it's split into meals but gives a table for pro/cho/fat and cals with totals? You can have mine if you want haha
> 
> Edit: Invalid file type, bollocks lol.


Neg repped :ban:

Oh come on, dont be selfish :laugh:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Here's a blank one, should keep things neat!

UKM1.zip


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Top work fella, it even works with openoffice!

mega reps should be heading your way :bounce:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

To anyone that doesn't have MS Office

http://www.openoffice.org/


----------



## aj4 (Aug 16, 2010)

I am excite chaps, but the problem I faced with the online places was the choice of food and having to look them up in the database or make one up. E.g.

- BBW Banoffee protein shake not present. There was MP Impact available.

- I had 3 rafters of bacon, there is a tonne of choices available.

- the data is in fl oz

- tracking cholestrol for example.

How will having a spreadsheet with no data available help? You put in everything manually?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

aj4 said:


> How will having a spreadsheet with no data available help? You put in everything manually?


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

aj4 said:


> I am excite chaps, but the problem I faced with the online places was the choice of food and having to look them up in the database or make one up. E.g.
> 
> - BBW Banoffee protein shake not present. There was MP Impact available.
> 
> ...


you want spoon feeding ?  go to fitday.com and you can customise your own foods - they are then saved so that you dont have to type them in everytime ...it's a good way of logging all your food and you can be as anal as you wish :thumbup1:


----------



## aj4 (Aug 16, 2010)

Jem said:


> you want spoon feeding ?  go to fitday.com and you can customise your own foods - they are then saved so that you dont have to type them in everytime ...it's a good way of logging all your food and you can be as anal as you wish :thumbup1:


 I don't want spoon-feeding. I'm showing you the problems I had with interactive sites that actually are better than fitday but still limited for my info needs. For example show me your public fitday journal and the levels of sat fat, cholestrol, vitamins and minerals you have had today.

None of that functionality exists in a flat-file spreadsheet BTW.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

aj4 said:


> I don't want spoon-feeding. I'm showing you the problems I had with interactive sites that actually are better than fitday but still limited for my info needs. For example show me your public fitday journal and the levels of sat fat, cholestrol, vitamins and minerals you have had today.
> 
> None of that functionality exists in a flat-file spreadsheet BTW.


I'm not logging anything on there at the moment so no I wont show you my journal...but it does have the facility to list all of the above ....I will just shut my face then because clearly you have far superior sites to visit :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Jem said:


> you want spoon feeding ?  go to fitday.com and you can customise your own foods - they are then saved so that you dont have to type them in everytime ...it's a good way of logging all your food and *you can be as anal as you wish * :thumbup1:


 :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pea head said:


> :whistling: :lol:


pervert


----------



## blueberries (Jul 3, 2010)

helll yea


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

have a look at this this is the one i use

Weight tracker Journal Blank.zip


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Here is mine, feel free to use it. I left my diet in as an example, the second sheet has a lot of my common foods, just annotate it to yours. I normal work it all out to 100g then just use a simple formula to work out how much it is if I only use 45g (=cell ref/100*45)

I then work out all the totals in grams then relate that to cals and also the percentage split of the macros.

I could go one step further and use a look up for the food values but there is not much point - tedious and as you generally eat the same day in day out the diet rarely changes.

If its helpful use it, change it, give it to mates etc etc, if its sh1t, forget it lol

UKM Diet Sheet.zip


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Very helpful Magic...cheers.

Can i sent you my list of foods to put on there aswell?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

No worries - as long as you eat the same exact foods as me  - And you should anyway haha


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Very clean diet mate...which is probably why you look like you do and i look like i do !


----------

